# Delton C-16 Tenders



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Does the Delton C-16 Tender work with the Bachmann Big Hauler size wise or is it too small? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

WAAAAAAAY too narrow. by about an inch


----------



## IllinoisCentral (Jan 2, 2008)

In my opinion, the Delton C-16 tenders are too small for a Big Hauler. They're maybe an inch or so shorter front to back, and about 3/4 the width of the Bachmann tender (I don't really remember, maybe someone else can verify this). I purchased a couple for a big hauler rebuild I was doing, and found that an un-modified Delton tender looked way undersized behind the locomotive primarily because it wasn't quite wide enough. I ended up splicing two tenders together to get the desired width and figured the length wasn't a problem for my purposes, though it may still look a little bit short. 

The whole reason I wanted a new tender was because I wanted an older style tender with the flare along the top, and I did not have the time or skill to successfully make one myself. If you're looking for an older styled tender too, but don't want to do any modifications, I would suggest trying to get your hands on a spare LGB mogul tender. Its almost exactly the same width, and just slightly shorter than the Bachmann tender. Hope this was of some help.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

That's exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks guys. I saw some on evil bay and didnt bid because I was unsure of the size. Now I'm glad I didn't bid.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Big haulers are really big.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Big haulers are really big


Well, yes. Very large for their scale, actually. Almost too wide for a narrow gauge engine. 










This photo is a Big Hauler tender (1:22.5 scale) next to an Accucraft C-16 tender (1:20.3.) Notice the smaller scale tender is still physically wider. 

I think the 1:20.3 scale tender looks quite good behind the big hauler: 










To get back to the question, I have a Delton/Aristocraft C-16 (1:24th scale by the way, which is why it starts out looking small,) up-converted to 1:22.5 scale to match my Big Hauler(s). The tender is small, but I added larger trucks and it looks the right size - a model of a small tender. 

Here's how it looks on a train of Big Hauler stuff - that gondola is instantly recognizable! The stack is taller (Big Hauler brass cap) and the cab is 1/2" higher, in addition to the tender trucks rasing it up 1/4". 










If you are still interested, I can take a photo of the Delton tender behind the 4-6-0, but not until I get home next week.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 02/03/2009 7:31 AM
Big haulers are really big.

For the longest time I could never figure out why I didn't like the tender on my Annie, it wasn't till I spent some time with the "real" Annie, that I could understand the dimensions, although I still think it looks like a small SG tender on NG trucks----I know it's not, but it does look weird even in 1:1


cale


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

While I'm not familiar with the Bachmann Big Hauler tender, I combined an Aristo/Delton C-16 tender with a USA rotary snow plow. The plow is 1:22.5 scale while the C-16 tender is 1:24 scale. 

The C-16 tender is just a bit too narrow (not wide enough) to meet the snow plow width. But it doesn't appear to be as big a difference in scale when compared to the big hauler comparison photos.


Here are some photos I have of the two together:


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Accurate it is, just big










The prototype itself is a sweet loco.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 02/03/2009 1:50 PM


Accurate it is, just big










The prototype itself is a sweet loco.


That she is Brother Tom!

howabout a Double-Head?


----------

